

Ask HN: How to limit duplicate accounts with social sign-in options? - cyrusradfar

I was wondering what the best practice is when allowing users to sign up with multiple different services and email.<p>On our product, you can sign-up with email, Twitter, Facebook, Google and LinkedIn.<p>LinkedIn and Twitter do not provide an email so if you don't connect them to your original account, attempting to sign-in with them creates a new account.<p>With Google and Facebook, although they provide emails, it's often different than what the user connects to their original account.<p>Was looking for resources/best-practice feedback on this. Thanks!
======
Gertig
This is a problem all sites with multiple sign on options face. I suggest
going the Pinterest route of requiring the user to fill in email no matter
which path they take.

~~~
cyrusradfar
We do that, but the problem is the fact that users create multiple accounts
b/c they forget they logged in with email and then use Twitter which doesn't
provide an email.

